# PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch



## Beda434 (19. März 2014)

*PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*

Hallo commuinity,
ich habe ein problem mit meinem Notebook. Denn er lädt nur bis zum bios startbildschirm, reagiert jedoch nicht auf jegliche tasten oder CDs. 
Daten des Laptops:
Medion Akoya P6815 (MD 98059):
- Intel Core i7 3610QM / 2,3 GHz (2,3 GHz Quad-Core)
- 2gb gt650m Grafikchip
- 6gb DDR3 SDRAM
- 750gb HHD Festplatte
Vorgeschichte:
Ich kaufte das Notebook vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren direkt im „Medion Online Shop“. Windows 7 HP 64-bit war vorinstalliert. Windows 8 wurde nachher installiert (dual-boot). Beide Betriebssysteme hatten meines erachtens jeweils eine partion (windows 7: c  und windows 8.1: d). Das notebook brauchte ziemlich lange zum hochfahren, da es ja glaub ich bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt beide Betriebssysteme parallel starten muss. Daher wollte ich windows 7 HP löschen. Es befanden sich keinerlei daten in Windows 7. Da ich wusste, dass im schlimmsten fall die daten verloren gehen würden, sicherte ich die persönlichen daten vorab ab. Und so löschte ich windows 7 (mithilfe einer YouTube Anleitung): 
-ich öffnete „ausführen“ und gab dort msconfig ein. 
-dann ging ich im Reiter auf start und löschte dort den Windows 7 Eintrag. 
-daraufhin musste ich das notebook neu starten. Jetzt wurde beim starten automatisch nur noch Windows 8.1 gebootet. Windows 7 belegte aber weiterhin den Speicherplatz und da das löschen der windows 7 partion (partion: c) nicht über die computerverwaltung gelang, öffnete ich den Explorer und löschte dort alle Dateien in c. Windows 8.1 lief dabei noch ganz normal. Ich wollte das notebook gleich neu starten (dabei wurden noch zuvor einige windows-updates durchgeführt). Doch als er wieder hochfuhr, blieb das Notebook beim bios-willkommensbildschirm (1. Bild im Anhang) hängen. Nach ca. 5 min versuchte ich es erneut, indem ich kurz die on-/off-taste betätigte, jedoch blieb er wieder im bios-willkommensbildschirm hängen und lud nicht mehr weiter. Man kann nicht mal mehr in das bios-menü mit F10 bzw. F2  . Es funktionieren auch keine weiteren Tastenkombinationen oder CDs, wie zum Beispiel Windows 8 64-bit oder die mitgelieferte recovery-disc, da das notebook schon beim Medion/intel logo hängt. Beim starten ertönt kein piepsen bzw. andere komische Geräusche. Ich ließ auch schon das notebook ohne Batterie und Stromkabel für ca. 1 1/2 Stunden liegen, da ich meinte, dass ich so das BIOS geg. zurücksetzen kann. Ich will es auch nicht öffnen, da ich noch ein halbes Jahr Garantie drauf hab. Ich hab auch gelesen, dass das BIOS im mainboard gespeichert ist und somit nicht von mir gelöscht werden konnte. Mit einer externen Tastatur klappte es auch nicht.
Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen? Wird medion mein gerät in diesem fall reparieren, wenn ich es einschicken lasse? Weiß irgendwer die Fehlerquelle? Wie muss ich vorgehen, damit es wieder funktioniert? Wenn medion die Reparatur verweigern würde, wer könnte mir dabei helfen (Conrad reperaturservice?)? 
Fragen versuche ich zu beantworten.
Danke schon mal im voraus für eure antworten. 

Falls ich irgendetwas missachtet habe, nehmt es mir nicht übel, ich bin neu hier...


----------



## Useful (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*

Das Bios kannst du nicht löschen und ja, das ist auf dem Mainboard drauf, die Batterie hält die dort festgelegten Einstellungen im Speicher.
Wenn Windows 8 auf D installiert ist liegt meiner Meinung nach das Problem auch dort,
kommst du wirklich nicht ins Bios? 
Da könnte man eben die primäre Partition einstellen, also "D", damit der PC weiss wovon er booten soll 
Oder auch eben Betriebssystem neu installieren? (Dann mit einer "sauberen" Version, also nicht die beigelegten von den Herstellern)
Wenn man ein Betriebssystem löschen will, sollte man eigentlich die Partition formatieren.

Edit: Eventuell mal Festplatte raus nehmen und dann starten? Weiß ja nicht wie das mit der Garantie bei dir aussieht.


----------



## Beda434 (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*

Ich komme leider gar nicht ins bios rein. Ich habe jetzt noch ca. ein halbes jahr garantie. wenn ich denen erzähle, was mir passiert ist, wird dann medion mein notebook kostenlos (Garantie) reparieren oder welche kosten werden auf mich zukommen? ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die garantie verfällt, wenn ich die festplattenabdeckung öffnen würde. ich direkt hab dort noch nicht angerufen, weil ich hoffte, dass ich das Problem selber lösen könnte. Aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Artschie321 (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*

Soweit ich weiss, darfst du RAM und HDD tauschen, da geht die Garantie nicht flöten...
War dort ein "klassisches" Bios drauf oder schon ein UEFI Bios?


----------



## Useful (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*



Artschie321 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, darfst du RAM und HDD tauschen, da geht die Garantie nicht flöten...



Wennd das so ist könnte man ja mal die HDD raus nehmen und dann starten.


----------



## Beda434 (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*

Es war das „stock-BIOS" installiert. Es wurden keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Auf der medion Homepage steht zudem: „Die Garantie erlischt, wenn der Fehler am Gerät durch Wartung oder Reparatur entstanden ist, die durch jemand anderen als durch MEDION oder einen durch MEDION für dieses Gerät autorisierten Servicepartner durchgeführt wurde. Die Garantie erlischt auch, wenn Aufkleber oder Seriennummern des Gerätes oder eines Bestandteils des Gerätes verändert oder unleserlich gemacht wurden.“ darf ich jetzt die Festplattenabdeckung entfernen, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?


----------



## pspzockerscene (16. August 2014)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS Startbildschirm fest/ fährt nicht hoch*

Hi Leute
Ich entschuldige mich vorab fürs Ausgraben dieses Threads - hab mich allerdings extra angemeldet, da ich mit einem "Medion Akoya E6232" quasi dasselbe Problem hatte.
Da ich hier keine Lösung vorfand und keinen Account hatte hab ich bei ngb.to nachgefragt und im Endeffekt musste man das Ding halb zerlegen, die Festplatte ausbauen und diese formatieren.
Hier der Link zum Thread auf ngb.to und ich zitiere meine Lösung nochmals hier, damit sie jeder sehen kann:


			
				pspzockerscene aus ngb.to schrieb:
			
		

> *Erledigt!*
> 
> Kurze Anleitung für Leute, die dasselbe Problem haben ("Medion Akoya E6232 'hängt' beim BIOS Screen"):
> 1. Laptop KOMPLETT aufschrauben - ein Schacht nur für die Festplatte wäre ja zu einfach gewesen (!) - vorsicht mit den Plastik-Clips, die brechen gerne!
> ...



GreeZ pspzockerscene


----------

